# Knitted bunnies from square



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there!
Has anyone made those adorable knitted bunnies from a square? I'm already to try one--"comfort knitting" during yet ANOTHER snow storm in CT!!!!--I've looked at a lot of sites and not getting precise direction on type of yarn used. From what I can put together from all sites: #6 US needle, 28 stitches of ?8-ply yarn? to be a 6-inch square. The construction is quite clear...I just am not sure how to get there with what yarn. I've seen photos of it in st st, garter stitch among many others. I want to make mine in st st. Any advice?


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Ravelry shows DK which is close to a worsted


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I think most use 8ply.stay cosy in your snow storm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissV2 said:


> Hi there!
> Has anyone made those adorable knitted bunnies from a square? I'm already to try one--"comfort knitting" during yet ANOTHER snow storm in CT!!!!--I've looked at a lot of sites and not getting precise direction on type of yarn used. From what I can put together from all sites: #6 US needle, 28 stitches of ?8-ply yarn? to be a 6-inch square. The construction is quite clear...I just am not sure how to get there with what yarn. I've seen photos of it in st st, garter stitch among many others. I want to make mine in st st. Any advice?


check with darowil (you'll find her if you 'search' ) she is a bit of an expert at thse bunnies from a square. I am sure she would welcome a PM from you.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I have been making them for years. They are adorable. You can put silk flowers, bows, pearls, and other embellishments on them, even tiny eyes. The only thing you need are directions on how to make the ears and how to put them together. which is a little tricky. This pattern can be found at

http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/bunny-pattern.shtm

but it does have a price now. I would send you the diagram and instructions but I just mailed all my squares and the pattern to a friend and she is moving this week. Needless to say, the pattern is packed. If you haven't got the instructions for the ears and construction in a couple weeks, I can get them for you. All you need is a knit square, mine ranged around 8 inches.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

DK v worsted: Is there a difference? If not, why not have one name for it? :? I just don't get it. Thanks.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you! I know what to do with the square, it's finding the right weight yarn to get there. I have plenty in stash. Guess I'll try worsted, #6, and 6 inch square. What's the worst that can happen? :-D Don't ask with this weekly, sometimes biweekly series of snow and brrrrrry cold. Want to curl up in fetal position and sleep until I can wake up in Florida! :roll:


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

What IS 8-ply? Is it another name for bulky? superbulky? Can you tell I'm a novice, enthusiastic one, but still learning. :lol:


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

You can make them in any weight yarn but I would stick to worsted weight. I especially liked Dazzleaire yarn. It's soft, fuzzy, and makes a nice bunny.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

DK is lighter than worsted, #3 rather than #4 yarn, if you are following the numbering system (I learned this on KP) . Here is the Craft Yarn Council chart: http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html

I think 8-ply is a British or Aussie term for DK but cannot b sure. Hope you have fun with the bunny squares.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you!...am getting close to know what to do now with all the help of you kind KP people. You're the best!...uh, anyone want to shovel a few feet of snow off my roof? Never mind...it would have no place to go. Just amazing. Could deal with one huge snow fall, but this has been a constant 1-2x/week. And end of Dec. 2014, I was worried my tulip bulbs wouldn't bloom because it wasn't cold enough. Well, 2015 took care of THAT worry! :|


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for clearing up these mysteries. Will visit that site. Thanks again.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Heh, heh, I am in West Florida where it is "chilly" at 55 degrees this morning - and will only warm up to 67 today. A refugee from NJ where our family is suffering snow-overdose. I think your tulips will be gorgeous this spring! Stay warm and safe!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

DK is usually half as skinny as worsted, so, if you hold together two strands of DK and knit with them it is like knitting with worsted weight.
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't wait to try this!! thank you!!!


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

The pattern can still be downloaded for free there. It is a suggested donation.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Just checked out the site and WOW! Talk about EVerything! What an amazing site. Thank you, thank you, thank you! :thumbup: Every yarn craft club should have this as yarn 101 for their members.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

here is a photo tutorial that might help. I may have to make a few of these for the grandkids.
http://www.lebenslustiger.com/serendipity/archives/298-Square-Bunny-Knit-Tutorial.html


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you! Excellent photos step-by-step! Except no mention of yarn weight or needle size in this tutorial. However, I've found that info in others. This is a put-it-all-together puzzle. Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

MissV2 said:


> Hi there!
> Has anyone made those adorable knitted bunnies from a square? I'm already to try one--"comfort knitting" during yet ANOTHER snow storm in CT!!!!--I've looked at a lot of sites and not getting precise direction on type of yarn used. From what I can put together from all sites: #6 US needle, 28 stitches of ?8-ply yarn? to be a 6-inch square. The construction is quite clear...I just am not sure how to get there with what yarn. I've seen photos of it in st st, garter stitch among many others. I want to make mine in st st. Any advice?


Usually, I've seen them made with worsted yarn. Don't forget, that stocking stitch works up differently than garter stitch, so you may need to adjust the number of rows your directions tell you, to get the same size/shape square to start out with.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

You can use any weight yarn and appropr
ate needle size. You'll get a wide range of bunny sizes


----------



## weltonsfancy (Jan 2, 2015)

Keiko said:


> I have been making them for years. They are adorable. You can put silk flowers, bows, pearls, and other embellishments on them, even tiny eyes. The only thing you need are directions on how to make the ears and how to put them together. which is a little tricky. This pattern can be found at
> 
> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/bunny-pattern.shtm
> 
> but it does have a price now. I would send you the diagram and instructions but I just mailed all my squares and the pattern to a friend and she is moving this week. Needless to say, the pattern is packed. If you haven't got the instructions for the ears and construction in a couple weeks, I can get them for you. All you need is a knit square, mine ranged around 8 inches.


Free download. But asks for donation if want too. Looks like you can use any type/weight of yarn. Fuzzy best. And just make a 6" square tight enough that stuffing won't peek out. Looks like fun!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

MissV2 said:


> Hi there!
> Has anyone made those adorable knitted bunnies from a square? I'm already to try one--"comfort knitting" during yet ANOTHER snow storm in CT!!!!--I've looked at a lot of sites and not getting precise direction on type of yarn used. From what I can put together from all sites: #6 US needle, 28 stitches of ?8-ply yarn? to be a 6-inch square. The construction is quite clear...I just am not sure how to get there with what yarn. I've seen photos of it in st st, garter stitch among many others. I want to make mine in st st. Any advice?


Here are two links that I got through Pinterest. One is a video.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/9499849189964001/


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Keiko said:


> I have been making them for years. They are adorable. You can put silk flowers, bows, pearls, and other embellishments on them, even tiny eyes. The only thing you need are directions on how to make the ears and how to put them together. which is a little tricky. This pattern can be found at
> 
> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/bunny-pattern.shtm
> 
> but it does have a price now. I would send you the diagram and instructions but I just mailed all my squares and the pattern to a friend and she is moving this week. Needless to say, the pattern is packed. If you haven't got the instructions for the ears and construction in a couple weeks, I can get them for you. All you need is a knit square, mine ranged around 8 inches.


***pattern is still free, that price is a 'valued at' price in the hopes you will give a donation, just scroll down and get the pattern


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

samdog13 said:


> Heh, heh, I am in West Florida where it is "chilly" at 55 degrees this morning - and will only warm up to 67 today. A refugee from NJ where our family is suffering snow-overdose. I think your tulips will be gorgeous this spring! Stay warm and safe!


Try 14 below, high today is going to be 9 degrees. :-(


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

samdog13 said:


> I think 8-ply is a British or Aussie term for DK but cannot b sure. Hope you have fun with the bunny squares.


I go to a Warm Up America group in a Senior Center. They speak of yarn by plies. Maybe it's a description that is not so popular anymore. It refers to how many pieces of fiber are twisted together to get a finished piece of yarn. So it doesn't say anything about how thick it is.

But the women at that group know what each other means when they look for a certain weight of yarn.
Carol K in OH


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's another link. There is a series of nine photos that show how to change the square into a bunny. There is no written description of size of needles, size of yarn, or size of square. 
http://diyreal.com/bunny-from-a-square-love-this-bit-of-cleverness/
Of course, the larger the square, the larger the bunny. Proportions shouldn't matter, since you start with a square.

Carol K in OH


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

This pattern is still free. they are just asking for a donation if you would like.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Going by my wool comparison chart 8 ply is is DK or Medium.

I hope that this helps.



MissV2 said:


> What IS 8-ply? Is it another name for bulky? superbulky? Can you tell I'm a novice, enthusiastic one, but still learning. :lol:


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

The knitted square bunny pattern is available here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-bunnies

the pattern is free and the link from ravelry takes you to the page with complete instructions for construction. see pic of bunny below


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

MissV2 said:


> Hi there!
> Has anyone made those adorable knitted bunnies from a square? I'm already to try one--"comfort knitting" during yet ANOTHER snow storm in CT!!!!--I've looked at a lot of sites and not getting precise direction on type of yarn used. From what I can put together from all sites: #6 US needle, 28 stitches of ?8-ply yarn? to be a 6-inch square. The construction is quite clear...I just am not sure how to get there with what yarn. I've seen photos of it in st st, garter stitch among many others. I want to make mine in st st. Any advice?


 Hi MissV2, I made one of these... Diana Sullivan
has a video on you tube to show how to make this but it is
machine knitted.. Hope this helps..


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

It ask for a donation but is free yet



Keiko said:


> I have been making them for years. They are adorable. You can put silk flowers, bows, pearls, and other embellishments on them, even tiny eyes. The only thing you need are directions on how to make the ears and how to put them together. which is a little tricky. This pattern can be found at
> 
> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/bunny-pattern.shtm
> 
> but it does have a price now. I would send you the diagram and instructions but I just mailed all my squares and the pattern to a friend and she is moving this week. Needless to say, the pattern is packed. If you haven't got the instructions for the ears and construction in a couple weeks, I can get them for you. All you need is a knit square, mine ranged around 8 inches.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Keiko said:


> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/bunny-pattern.shtm
> 
> but it does have a price now.


Not essential (although she says minimum $1)
Scroll on down below that and you can get the pattern.


----------



## islandgirl3 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Sam Dog, I am also on Anna Maria Island. do you attend the knitting group at our local library?


----------



## ithereaseg (Mar 6, 2012)

Can we see the link or pattern?


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

MissV2 said:


> What IS 8-ply? Is it another name for bulky? superbulky? Can you tell I'm a novice, enthusiastic one, but still learning. :lol:


In the Uk we call it double knit,, in Australia they call it 8 ply. Exactly the same. It is double the thickness of 4ply.
Haven't a clue about American names for yarn as I always use UK or Australian patterns.
There are plenty of charts on line giving equivalents.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I never saw this...thank you so much for a timely project


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I think it is somewhat of difference based on the country you live in, but with the digital age the differences seem to be more discussed.



MissV2 said:


> DK v worsted: Is there a difference? If not, why not have one name for it? :? I just don't get it. Thanks.


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

MissV2 said:


> Hi there!
> Has anyone made those adorable knitted bunnies from a square? I'm already to try one--"comfort knitting" during yet ANOTHER snow storm in CT!!!!--I've looked at a lot of sites and not getting precise direction on type of yarn used. From what I can put together from all sites: #6 US needle, 28 stitches of ?8-ply yarn? to be a 6-inch square. The construction is quite clear...I just am not sure how to get there with what yarn. I've seen photos of it in st st, garter stitch among many others. I want to make mine in st st. Any advice?


I have probably made 30 bunnies. I always enclose them with my baby blankets. 
I use a size 8 US needle and 30 co. Measure till it's exactly a square. 4 ply Us yarn. I use all brands. If you make a square it really doesn't matter the yarn.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are so cute


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning. I made mine from Sugar and Cream cotton last year. It turned out cute. I was making three and wanted each one to be different. One was mohair and the other was a different pattern. I wanted them to be washable. Good luck with yours and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi, I was told as long as it is a square, you can make the bunny, I used dk in UK 4mm needles and 28sts across. You can also make it in any thickness of wool as long as you knit a square. Have fun have made a few of these. Linda


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Keiko said:


> I have been making them for years. They are adorable. You can put silk flowers, bows, pearls, and other embellishments on them, even tiny eyes. The only thing you need are directions on how to make the ears and how to put them together. which is a little tricky. This pattern can be found at
> 
> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/bunny-pattern.shtm
> 
> but it does have a price now. I would send you the diagram and instructions but I just mailed all my squares and the pattern to a friend and she is moving this week. Needless to say, the pattern is packed. If you haven't got the instructions for the ears and construction in a couple weeks, I can get them for you. All you need is a knit square, mine ranged around 8 inches.


Thanks for posting the link! I just "bought" it. A donation is required.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Keiko, the pattern is still free.  I just downloaded it for free.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

RBurk said:


> Hi,
> 
> The knitted square bunny pattern is available here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-bunnies
> 
> the pattern is free and the link from ravelry takes you to the page with complete instructions for construction. see pic of bunny below


Once you have a square, you can use a sewing machine to assemble your bunny. Easy and fast! Here's a video to show you how:
http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2013/03/new-video-today-...
You probably could also do it with fabric if time is of the essence (I can't believe I even suggested that! :lol: )


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

I think Diana Sullivan has a video and I just printed out the diagram a few weeks ago and it was free. Just do a search for knitted bunny and you should come up with a pattern.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, for that link, Maur but this is what I keep getting ... "Sorry, the page you were looking for in this blog does not exist."


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for that photo of the bunny. How incredibly cute! How do you get the pink on the ears? Is the tail a pom pom, or what? Gotta have it. I mean, gotta make it. How sweet to enclose it with a baby blanket. Eyes are especially sweet, and without dangerous buttons.
Carol K in OH


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

PatchesPatches said:


> Thanks, for that link, Maur but this is what I keep getting ... "Sorry, the page you were looking for in this blog does not exist."


I panicked when I couldn't access it either. Here is a new link for the same video (Whew!) I'm planning to make a bunch of these for Easter, so thanks for helping me find it! http://diananatters.blogspot.com/search?q=bunny
Maureen


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

As others have said, yarn weight doesn't matter in the least. I used worsted because that it what I had some of, but may make a "litter" of baby bunnies in sock yarn to give as gifts - just as long as you start with a square, it isn't terribly important how big the original square is. 

They are really cute and easy. Good luck - and hi from New Britain.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Keiko said:


> I have been making them for years. They are adorable. You can put silk flowers, bows, pearls, and other embellishments on them, even tiny eyes. The only thing you need are directions on how to make the ears and how to put them together. which is a little tricky. This pattern can be found at
> 
> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/bunny-pattern.shtm
> 
> but it does have a price now. I would send you the diagram and instructions but I just mailed all my squares and the pattern to a friend and she is moving this week. Needless to say, the pattern is packed. If you haven't got the instructions for the ears and construction in a couple weeks, I can get them for you. All you need is a knit square, mine ranged around 8 inches.


Thank you so much for this free pattern. I will be making this for my only grand daughter and a couple of other toddlers.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

So cute, could be fixed in so many decorative ways.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone for telling us about these adorable bunnies. It wasn't on my list to knit but it is now.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, adorable


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

maur1011 said:


> I panicked when I couldn't access it either. Here is a new link for the same video (Whew!) I'm planning to make a bunch of these for Easter, so thanks for helping me find it! http://diananatters.blogspot.com/search?q=bunny
> Maureen


This is the bunny I have made several of, and thanks everyone for all the other cute suggestions. I just use one size smaller needle if the stuffing looks like it might show through. Great stash busters and does not bother me if different sizes, I never swatch it.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Maureen, the written directions are easier to understand after you see that video .. thanks!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been making these bunnies for several years....I always include one with each baby gift for the older children in the family. You just need to knit a dense square...any yarn and needle that will make a sturdy fabric will work....a great little waiting room project...
julie


----------



## county.agent (Aug 31, 2012)

One of the easiest ways to make one of these bunnies is to use a piece of felted wool. You can use a knitted sweater that you've felted and popped in the dryer (either on purpose or by mistake)and once dry, just CUT yourself a square (or more) from the felted fabric. any size works as long as it's square. I've made lovely bunnies out of worn out or too small cashmere sweaters, mohair sweaters, any kind of fiber that felts easily. You can cut the ear shapes out too from bits of flat pieces. I usually use a blanket stitch on the edges of the ear pieces to stabilize the fabric and add some color.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

A thought: if you are worried about stuffing coming thru you can cut a piece off knee-highs or stockings and stuff this and put it inside the body. Keeps the stuffing in. jberg


----------



## lllwallace (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe this will help:
http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/knittedbunny.pdf


----------



## JulieLanner (Dec 19, 2014)

DK is lighter weight. Worsted weight is about 100 yards per 50 gram skein. DK is about 135. Fingering is about 200 yards/50 grms.


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

MissV2 said:


> Hi there!
> Has anyone made those adorable knitted bunnies from a square? I'm already to try one--"comfort knitting" during yet ANOTHER snow storm in CT!!!!--


My friend makes these and shared her pattern with me. Then I found this site https://josoandsew.wordpress.com/tutorials/knitted-bunnies/

on how to put it together. It is more like the video on YouTube of one made with a crocheted square. Hope mine turns out. Thank you ... everyone for sharing your tips and hints on how to make these cute bunnies.

:lol:


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

http://josoandsew.wordpress.com/tutorials/knitted-bunnies/



SLouie76 said:


> My friend makes these and shared her pattern with me. Then I found this site https://josoandsew.wordpress.com/tutorials/knitted-bunnies/
> 
> on how to put it together. It is more like the video on YouTube of one made with a crocheted square. Hope mine turns out. Thank you ... everyone for sharing your tips and hints on how to make these cute bunnies.
> 
> :lol:


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Great idea, county.agent .. thanks!


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi
Where in the world do you find dazzalaire yarn? I thought it was disconued. I used to make baby afghans with it when my friend had a baby store in Colorado. Thanks Jo


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

MzBluejay said:


> Hi
> Where in the world do you find dazzalaire yarn? I thought it was disconued. I used to make baby afghans with it when my friend had a baby store in Colorado. Thanks Jo


I'm not sure who you are asking; I went through the posts, and no one mentioned Dazzalaire.

It is discontinued, but many people still have it in their "stash"; because these bunnies are so small, it would be great for using up leftovers; sometimes people find older yarns at thrift stores or yard sales or estate sales; occasionally one can find some of these older yarns on ebay or etsy or local sites like craigslist or kijijiji.

Also, I've noticed, that some yarn brands that are available in different countries will "recycle" a name or yarn type in a different country (for example, Patons sells yarns in Canada and Australia, and sometimes the same yarn is offered under different names in each country, other times the name is the same but the yarn is very different). Although, I don't think that is the case for Dazzelaire. Another possibility is that more than one yarn brand has chosen the name for a yarn in their line. That happens frequently.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=SIp3Vc1JBYw IF i have done everything right this will be a you tube video on how to do a crocheted square to make a bunny. it looks very simple and easy. JUST noticed that cabingirl2006 has the same pattern. good luck :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

Samdog13, thank you for this Council link. It will really help me with the numbering system.


----------



## mlou (Aug 10, 2011)

The main difference for bunny is between a slightly smaller bunny using DK yarn than worsted yarn if you are using the same # of stitches for your square.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

You may have this answe rin these 5 pages- but all you are doing is a square so use whatever yarn and weight you want. Adjust your stitch count to make the size square you want. And unless you are making lots and want them identical sizes, size doesn't matter. Bigger square bigger bunny its as simple as that.
As with all toys tthat need stuffing it is worth using a needle smaller than you normally would for the yarn weight so the stuffing doesn't show through.
Changing the type of yarn you use will make a different looking rabbit so just experiment.


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

I know we have been discussing making a bunny with our square. But is there any other free patterns to make other animals with our squares? I'm not cleaver enough to create my own pattern so rely on others.

TIA


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

on ravelry kpixie has a pattern for Blanket Bob and a little ghost that are small projects...not stuffed...even easier than the rabbit....
julie


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

hmmm...me again, I forgot another ravelry member, Frankie Brown has many small animals and related objects....Cuddle Cloth is one of her patterns that is a small lovey....fun to knit and well liked by children I know...
julie


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you Julie. I was able to find the patterns by both people.


----------

